# this is so cool!



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

That is great to watch. They used to have wonderful four in hand classes at the Saddlebred shows.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

There is a lady in the driving club I use to belong to that rove a beautiful Friesan and her turn out was always impeccable too. Sometimes she would have her team hitched up and they were so animated and showy...

Great video, too danged fast for me though...I like the steady and sure driving of my Percheron's....thank you for sharing that though.


----------

